# Starting VLC with a playlist



## balanga (Oct 26, 2019)

Does anyone how to start VLC with a particular playlist?


----------



## balanga (Oct 27, 2019)

Well, it's pretty straightforward really....

`vlc playlistfilename`

duh!

But is there a way to automatically launch a particular item from that playlist?


----------

